# Leak In Saddle Reservoir Clausing 6300



## Joe Pitz (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello All,

I drained all of the oil from all of the reservoirs on my lathe,  The saddle reservoir was empty.
I filled it up, of course too full.  Now it is dripping,  I am assuming that it is leaking as when the owner was demoing the lathe to me I saw some oil leaking from the saddle.  Did not think much of it at the time.

It is leaking in front of and behind the half nuts behind the saddle near the bed.

Can anyone tell me if there is a replaceable seal in that location, before I go tearing it apart.  If so I 
more than likely will make a gasket or seal from gasket compound.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## hvontres (Jun 29, 2015)

Nope. There are some passages in the back that lubricate the power feed worm and worm wheel. I think your lathe has sight glases for the apron and the gear box, so your best bet would be to try to syphon some of the oil off to get the level back down to the sight glass. Or you could just leave the plaster bucket underneath and wait for the extra to drain off.

I also overfilled mine, and I had oil leaking out of the elbow in the side of the gearbox and the apron for a while.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 30, 2015)

Joe,

As Henry wrote, you've probably just overfilled the apron.  We only have one 6300 Series parts manual in Downloads and it says that it is for machines Serial Number 2-4818 and above.  Internally, some of the assemblies go back to slightly earlier serial numbers.  But I would guess that basic details like this didn't change.  There should be a site glass on the right end of the apron.  It is probably not more than about an inch above the bottom of the apron.  The filler plug is 'way up higher.  Unlike on most automotive gearboxes and axles, you don't fill the thing until oil runs out of the filler hole.  There is only one gasket that I can see.  It's on the cover for the square box that sticks out of the back of the apron.  There are no seals shown.  If you filled the reservoir up to the filler plug, oil will probably be leaking out around the half-nut scroll shaft, around where the lead screw enters and leaves the box, around the carriage traverse handwheel shaft and around the housing containing the power cross feed actuator.

The same general comments would appear to apply to the headstock and the gearbox except that I can't find a sight glass on the gearbox.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks wa5cap,  unfortunately my sight gauges are really dark,  on a few I tried to shine a flashlight through, but could not see a thing.  So I measured
the oil so the next time I can adjust accordingly.

Joe


----------

